# Getting a bit messy ...



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

I was tempted to post this on the "What did you make in your shop today?" thread.  Answer:  A mess!   It does get hard to spend time organizing the shop when trying to also build a new shop. (For which I expect NO sympathy, lol).    Since getting the new shop functional is probably a year away, I did actually spend some time cleaning up today.  The weather was perfect for working with the big door open.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

I see empty floorspace .........................................get to it !  Fill 'er up !


----------



## brino (May 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I see empty floorspace .........................................get to it !



Dave's just trying to sell you something! 

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (May 12, 2021)

I can totally sympathize, although I did get to move most of my welders, and table into the new shop today. Cheers, Mike


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

brino said:


> Dave's just trying to sell you something!


Been slacking lately brino , the grass has been keeping me quite busy but I'm catching up ! Lookout Aukai !


----------



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

brino said:


> Dave's just trying to sell you something!
> 
> -brino


What’s he got worth buying?  I’m a sucker for new toys.  I have my eye on a 4x5 granite surface plate/table


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

Not much , only 2 houses and a garage full of stuff .


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2021)

Is it just me or is that Monarch in the second pic standing really tall? Man you must be a giant!


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

I'm jealous, you don't need to suck in your gut, and turn sideways to walk through.


----------



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

darkzero said:


> Is it just me or is that Monarch in the second pic standing really tall? Man you must be a giant!


Lol

I’m 5’10”.   If I stretch out as much as I can with heals on the floor.
I made a quick stand to make it easier to work in the motor compartment, etc.  It’s a major rehab project


----------



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'm jealous, you don't need to suck in your gut, and turn sideways to walk through.


Are you sure? my gut is not tiny


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

I can cruise through your space


----------



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Not much , only 2 houses and a garage full of stuff .


I moved two houses into this one.  1/3 the sq footage. What is now the workshop was jammed to overflow with excess _stuff. _


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

A man has to have stuff.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 12, 2021)

I have been cleaning my new to me H/V mill. I dont think the previous owner cleaned it.


----------



## rabler (May 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> A man has to have stuff.


I got that covered.  Well, maybe I don’t quite have enough.  I did have someone offer me a big K&T horizontal at an interesting price.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> A man has to have stuff.


Well , I have it !


----------



## rabler (May 13, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> I have been cleaning my new to me H/V mill. I dont think the previous owner cleaned it.


Your shop still looks too new.  But the cleaned up mill matches


----------



## rabler (May 13, 2021)

Here's the other shop.  This is really suppose to be the garage to work on the tractor, excavator, or trucks.  But the bigger shop tools have taken up residence there.   I have a do-all surface grinder that is in the storage shed waiting for it's turn to be recommissioned. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 13, 2021)

^^^
That is a sexy picture right there.


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2021)

rabler,  looking really good. Nice equipment.
I can't work in a messy shop. I clean up between every session on the mill or lathe, drill press etc.
It's not a production shop, it's my garage.
I would kill for a dedicated, big enough shop. 
But, I'm thankful for what I have.


----------



## rabler (May 13, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> ^^^
> That is a sexy picture right there.


Thanks!  I like it

I have yet to make chips with either one.  But the K&T is getting close, the 5 gallon pail of DTE Heavy Medium showed up yesterday from McMasterr.  4 gallons to fill the main reservoir after I flush it.  Need to go fill up the 100 gallon diesel tank today for flushing it.  I'll probably throw the drain oil and flush on the big pile of stumps, trees, and brush in the pasture along with a match.

Like your mill, I need to clean up the table on the K&T too.  Don't suppose you'll be in Indiana in the next week or so?


----------



## rabler (May 13, 2021)

Janderso said:


> rabler,  looking really good. Nice equipment.
> I can't work in a messy shop. I clean up between every session on the mill or lathe, drill press etc.
> It's not a production shop, it's my garage.
> I would kill for a dedicated, big enough shop.
> But, I'm thankful for what I have.


Thanks Janderso!

I lived in Georgia for over 30 years, most of that time dreaming about having a real shop of my own, while working in various garages that required pulling vehicles out to pull tools out to do anything.  I retired young 2 years ago, dealing with cancer two years before that, Luckily I am ahead of that battle (it's never really won).  I decided I'm going to have my own hobby shop(s), and have spent the money to do it. And I'm a lot happier this way.


----------

